# thrombus



## annettebec (Dec 6, 2010)

What DX code would you assign to thrombus involving he dialysis AV graft of the left arm.?  Thanks


----------



## sathiyavathit (Dec 7, 2010)

996.74 
Other Complications Due To Other Vascular Device, Implant, And Graft 
{Complication NOS occlusion NOS} {Embolism} {Fibrosis} {Hemorrhage} {Pain} {Stenosis} {Thrombus} due to (presence of) any device, implant and graft classifiable to 996.0-996.5


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 7, 2010)

annettebec said:


> What DX code would you assign to thrombus involving he dialysis AV graft of the left arm.?  Thanks



I suggest 996.73.

HTH


----------



## sathiyavathit (Dec 7, 2010)

*996.73*



annettebec said:


> What DX code would you assign to thrombus involving he dialysis AV graft of the left arm.?  Thanks



I apologize for the mistake , i too suggest 996.73...for thrombus of dialysis graft.


----------

